# Here's one Australian who's staying in NZ



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stock Takes : I want to stay in Auckland, says Ling - Business - NZ Herald News

Just to prove that some business people choose to move the other way across the Ditch for the lifestyle.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Stock Takes : I want to stay in Auckland, says Ling - Business - NZ Herald News
> 
> Just to prove that some business people choose to move the other way across the Ditch for the lifestyle.


Completely unrelated (I'm not Australian) but I have the same feelings - of wanting to stay in NZ.

[Cue long moan ahead - because my mom is probably tired of my fickleness]
To be honest, I've been desperately trying to get to Australia in the past 1.5 years and got disappointed several times as their immigration rules kept changing. I know I sound so ungrateful when I have a steady job and recently got my residence visa approved (been in Hawkes Bay for nearly 3 years now) - but like I said, I was being honest.
I received an approval for state sponsorship from SouthAustralia yesterday and in the frenzy+excitement of FINALLY getting something positive, I jumped at the chance and applied rightaway online (bear in mind I've scanned all my documents raring to go from a year ago)...then I started looking at the lifestyle and property of SA online. I have been there before as a visitor - I have my cousin and friends there (I had no one in NZ when I first arrived in May 2008, I just upped and left for the job here)...I couldn't sleep yesterday night.
I may be getting ahead of myself because for all I know, I won't even get the visa approved but would I have wasted a whole lot of money for something I'm half hearted doing now i.e. moving to Aus and leaving NZ. Funny how just because something good comes your way, you jump at it without thinking twice about whether you're still at that same stage of life.

I think inevitably I've been "Kiwi-nised" - I was brought up with wanting nothing to do with nature and wanting to live in concrete blocks (condominiums/apartments/high rise buildings) - but now I want to have a small-ish house for myself, have a garden, some fruit trees, perhaps a few chooks for eggs, drive to the beach, have picnic at the park and have DIY projects of my own to improve my own home. Okay, that's probably not an accurate representation of what a Kiwi life is but what I am trying to say is that what I want now has been shaped by the past few years of living with a Kiwi mom and I LOVE it - I want to emulate it for my own home.
It's so lush and green here and when I flew back from Adelaide, the land looked so parched. Granted, we were probably flying over the desert. 

Oh dear what a long get-off-my-chest moan. In the end, I'd just take a step at a time but bottom line is that I can understand why the Australian wants to stay in NZ.


----------

